# please help me prove my husband WRONG about our Versa!



## smiller502 (Jul 10, 2011)

Can anyone please help me figure out how to remove rear seat of our 2009 Versa? We're going on a camping trip next week and I want to be able to sleeep inside the car when it rains!! (my husband says it's IMPOSSIBLE to remove the seat!) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sent you a PM. Let me know if you got it.


----------

